# wasp fish is butterfly goby? I have a new friend!



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just added a wasp fish to my well-established 20 gallon brackish tank. The salinity is 1.008, up from 1.006 to better the life of my new friend. Does anyone have a wasp fish? Are they in the goby family/genus? Any suggestions on keeping this little guy happy? His tankmates are five bumble bee gobies, a few snails, and a one/two year old dragon goby. I'm having a hard time finding good info online on him.
(I'm moving to CO next month and then they will all live in a 30 long fyi because I know my gobies need their space)
Thanks guys! Any info is helpful


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The waspfish is a goby, scientifically _Vespicula depressifrons_, but I've never kept them so hopefully someone here will have and can offer some advice.

Byron.


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

*he's swimming weird*

i'm taking the salinity up today to 1.01 and doing a water change because he seems less healthy than yesterday but still vibrant


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

*no one knows*

byron- thank you very much for the sci. name, it helped me identify my fish but I'm having no luck finding useful info on them. Are there any scifi site for free on fish that are proper? (he did eat today and I called preuss to get more info on specific gravity and such but not much more info)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

thewatson27 said:


> byron- thank you very much for the sci. name, it helped me identify my fish but I'm having no luck finding useful info on them. Are there any scifi site for free on fish that are proper? (he did eat today and I called preuss to get more info on specific gravity and such but not much more info)


Trying to find some references for you, I discovered that the scientific name has changed, or more accurately the genus name. It is now valid as _Neovespicula depressifrons_ .

Here's a link to some info by Neale Monks. Dr. Monks is a well-known authority on such fish, so you can trust this info. You may find other info with a search.
(4k) Butterfly-goby waspfish (Neovespicula depressifrons)

Apparently this is not a true goby, so i've learned something too. Waspfish are distinct.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Neat. I wanna see if you guys find more info. 

I donno if I could keep a venomous fish though. Kinda scares me. After watching some YouTube videos I'm even scared of some cichlids. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

*thanks byron!*

that site was extremely helpful! (not just with the fish, i now know why my java fern croaked) Ezio is doing great and my brackish tank is flourishing.


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

*big hugedome*

having a poisonous fish made me nervous too but I let my litle brother pick a fish out (within the boundaries of research) and he wanted one really bad so i caved. they don't attack my other fish with their poison and it's too small to eat my other fish so in conclusion for me it's a very :nicefish:


----------

